# Ninja Blade



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

*scrawlfx.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/ninja-blade.jpg

The Story is about Ken okagawa & takes place in 2015.
 The protagonist a modern-ninja.though in ninja groups there are other ninjas which looks exactly like Ryu-Hayabusa (Ninja Gaiden).But the Ken outfit separates him on looks from Ryu....

* Story:*I have played only 1st mission & I think the story is good.
*Graphics:*Its as bright as BatMan AA not better but average.
*Gameplay:*Combat system is similar to NG & DMC.& has command input action style(like RE series).Also gives rating like DMC (Good,Excellent,Perfect etc).If u miss the corresponding action key press then the game rewinds just like POP & allows u to execute the command again.

The player can do wallruns(like POP) & also runs faster.
Game Plot is similar to RE series (infection spreading through Worms/Viruses)
The Weilding weapons are of varieties (katana,double katana,extending blades & their is one huge blade like barbarian sword which break shields & walls)
Combos system is also excellent.

Gameplay is fast but not as fast as NG or DMC 

A must play title for Hack&Slash fans...


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2011)

Played it long back. Combat is good not great.

The worst part is checkpoints!!!

The game saves at weird places...weird places means, u can't save ur progress in between. The checkpoints are placed in far away stages...

I liked the twin blade most. Fast, do their job...if single enemy then only single blade.

Boss fights are tough sometimes but lengthy and tiring.

Not a very good piece of Hack/Slash game IMO.


Till date I've played only one perfect hack/slash game i.e. "BloodOmen 2". Awesome powers, a gripping story, an arrogant hero... what not.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

^^Checkpoint is strange but monster detailing & graphics is good....


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2011)

Well I am a hack and slash fan but never tried this one. If you are right then I finally have something to pass my time with my controller at last.


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I am a hack and slash fan but never tried this one. If you are right then I finally have something to pass my time with my controller at last.



Get right on...
This is a perfect game for controller.

Mouse+KBD combo is really tough to keep up with


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2011)

@zangetsu : post some screenshots


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I am a hack and slash fan but never tried this one. If you are right then I finally have something to pass my time with my controller at last.



then definitely a must try for u....

@abhidev: ya sure..will post it when i get home 2day....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2011)

Enjoyed the game, but the most annoying part of the game was random freezing on the PC version. In Windows XP, we would have to perform a hard reboot, thankfully, in Win7, we could end it via Task Manager. It was a pathetic bug ridden port, but somehow managed to complete the game. 

The game is just filled with QTE events. Boss Fights were great. It's cheesy, but fun kind of game.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

*some more screenshots*

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/941/941834/ninja-blade-20090106102754913.jpg
*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/938/938498/ninja-blade-20081215000019585.jpg
*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/906/906691/ninja-blade-tba-20080829023837536.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 3, 2011)

It was a good game. And i love ninjas so pretty much everything with ninjas in it is cool.


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2011)

the game looks good...will try it


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> It was a good game. And i love ninjas so pretty much everything with ninjas in it is cool.



I hope a sequeal shud be made


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope a sequeal shud be made



yes a sequel is on the way...will be announced in E3 this year


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> yes a sequel is on the way...will be announced in E3 this year



any source???


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

Zangetsu, are those in-game screenshots or advertisements for the same. Is this out on PS3..?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> Zangetsu, are those in-game screenshots or advertisements for the same. Is this out on PS3..?



well i have just started to play the game...i have screenshots from ign.com
& yes its there for PS3
But I suggest NG2 instead of NB
----------
Ninja Blade 
The game also has feature to customize character clothing,skin color etc....
& best part is dat it also effects in cutscenes....cool

I just put a tattoo on Ken's emblem....

also unlocked lvl2 combos.....& the ending fatality of Boss fights is really cool very much better than DMC 4
Oh yeah & in mission 2 i used the machine gun & canon gun from helicopter to kill the flying monsters just like COD gameplay & also Ken's performs a hell lots of skydiving like Just Cause 2 
Is there any official patch for this game???


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> Zangetsu, are those in-game screenshots or advertisements for the same. Is this out on PS3..?



Some good ps3 hack and slash games include the following:

1. Ninja Gaiden sigma 
2. Ninja gaiden sigma 2
3.Heavenly sword *(must buy)*
4. Bayonetta *(must buy)*
5.God of war 3 * (must buy)*
6. Devil may cry 4(also on pc)
7.Genji
8.Dante's inferno
9.Demon souls *(must buy)* rpg style gameplay

Games numbered 1, 2 ,3 , 4 ,5 & 9 are highly recommended. Both god of war and ninja gaiden series are known for showcasing brutality while ninja gaiden series are particularly known for its difficulty.


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> any source???



refer to my post


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Wow the screenies looks awesome. I love gory games with a lot of blood with sword.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> Zangetsu, are those in-game screenshots or advertisements for the same. Is this out on PS3..?


Those are IGN's pre-rendered screenshots. The game is available for PC and X360 only. So get the PC version, if you're interested. 360 version was locked at 30fps which was pretty poor and inconsistent. 

@gameranand: The game doesn't have blood splattering when you kill the enemies. They just disintegrate and form into green/red orbs.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> @gameranand: The game doesn't have blood splattering when you kill the enemies. They just disintegrate and form into green/red orbs.


Just like DMC4???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2011)

Jep! Pretty much. It's worth a shot though, despite it's shortcomings.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Oh boy I thought its a gory game. I really like gory game but unfortunately there are none for PC as per my information.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2011)

Gore department is conquered by Ninja Gaiden and God of War series. God of War III easily beats every other game as far as gory gameplay is concerned.

You can try Beowulf for the PC. It had a good amount of gore and was a decent hack-en-slash game.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Beowulf that was also a movie about it right??? I watched that movie that was kinda mysterious. Well I'll try Beowulf also for gore. Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2011)

The game is based on the movie itself. Check out a gameplay video over YouTube if you want, before picking it up.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

I saw the gameplay video and it looks good but the reviews about this game is bad at best so not sure if I should try it or not. Any suggestions???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2011)

I am a die hard hack-en-slash genre fan and I usually don't give a sh*t about the reviews. I play the game for myself and decide. Beowulf was a surprisingly interesting game for me. It wasn't as bad as the review had made it out to be. But back then, I distinctly remember it facing a major stuttering issue on the PC. Not sure if it was present across all the configurations or not, but it was sure as hell annoying.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> I am a die hard hack-en-slash genre fan


Same here. I also love hack n slash games. So as per your suggestion I'll try this game for sure and if just delivers a good hack n slash then I am good. I don't give a damn about upgrades, weapons, blah blah blah. I just want a good hack n slash experience.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

Now in mission 3....
the endings of bossfights is marvellous....eyecandy to watch.....
upgraded the Twin-falcon knives to lvl3 & unlocked the nunchaku combos....BruceLEE

ken has ninja vision & Nijitsu...ryt now i have wind & fire ninjitsu


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Gore department is conquered by Ninja Gaiden and God of War series. God of War III easily beats every other game as far as gory gameplay is concerned.
> 
> You can try Beowulf for the PC. It had a good amount of gore and was a decent hack-en-slash game.



Is Beowulf for pc too???


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2011)

^^Yes its was released in November 2007 for XBOX360,PS3,PSP,PC


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2011)

hmm...got to try it out then.......


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> hmm...got to try it out then.......


But please see the gameplay videos first because many people hates this game. Ninja Blade is good but nothing new at all mostly copied stuff.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Ninja Blade is good but nothing new at all mostly copied stuff.



Excuse me...what copied stuff is there & from where it is copied???


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Excuse me...what copied stuff is there & from where it is copied???


Well from many games. Like from DMC series as a matter of fact The upgrade system of your powers and the orbs like are from DMC. And I didn't said that game is bad its good but its just not original and kinda broken. But the fight sequences are good and the QTE are very good and there are tons of them.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well from many games. Like from DMC series as a matter of fact The upgrade system of your powers and the orbs like are from DMC.



well upgrade system in hack & slash works like this only...
even in GOW & POP u get sands after killing foes...
so we cant say orb collecting is a copied stuff....many games implemented this type of system....


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> well upgrade system in hack & slash works like this only...
> even in GOW & POP u get sands after killing foes...
> so we cant say orb collecting is a copied stuff....many games implemented this type of system....


Thats what I am trying to say. There is nothing new in this game all tried and tested methods and stuff.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

^^maybe the developers brain power for new perception were less....

in games series saga..the latest version is a dipped new candy of previous version 
like crysis,RE,GOW,POP etc


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Well I want something new and revolutionary from hack and slash department and for PC for god sake.


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2011)

At last I remembered the game, "DARK SECTOR". THAT game implemented the crossblade system and controlling it after it leaves ur hand.

Which is used in Ninja Blades, Darksiders, Bulletstorm (converted in bullets but works same)

And the boss fights in NinjaBlades are tiring. I remember killing the spider...at times I thought of leaving the game incomplete. U would know what I mean, when u'll encounter it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

^^u mean telekenetic powers of controlling the object


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Wow the screenies looks awesome. I love gory games with a lot of blood with sword.



same here...when '300' movie was released...i wished that a game based on that movie releases with some awesome hack n slash gameplay same as the movie...but nothing happened...


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Well the boss fights in Ninja Blade are real game for me. The finishing moves to kill bosses are awesome in this game


			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> same here...when '300' movie was released...i wished that a game based on that movie releases with some awesome hack n slash gameplay same as the movie...but nothing happened...


I am glad that didn't happened because most games from movies are bad at best.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

^^I saw the gameplay video of Ninja Blade on youtube...& thought of it a normal game copied from ninja gaiden......

but when I tried my hands out on it...I was wrong

@gameranand: did u completed NB???


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> @gameranand: did u completed NB???


No not yet. Just played it for sometime but its interesting but there are several bugs in this game and yet no patch for them.


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I am glad that didn't happened because most games from movies are bad at best.



It would have turned out well if some one from Ubisoft would have picked it up...


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> It would have turned out well if some one from Ubisoft would have picked it up...


No bro its not like that. Ubisoft also made some horrible games like Avatar. They also made Beowulf : The Game which many people hate but I have to try it first without trying I can't comment on it even if it scored 4 or 6 on many gaming sites.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> No not yet. Just played it for sometime but its interesting but there are several bugs in this game and yet no patch for them.



oh..ya bugs...
when i try to exit  the game...it hangs on menu then i have to use task manager to kill it.... 

also u have to complete a mission for complete save...if u leave it @ a checkpoint thinking u can resume then u have to again start from the mission start 

@abhidev: I have played avatar demo & it was ok not good.Ubisoft is popular becoz of POP & assassins creed


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2011)

I had played avatar....and its the worst game ever from Ubisoft...


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> @abhidev: I have played avatar demo & it was ok not good.Ubisoft is popular becoz of POP & assassins creed


Every Publishes has published many horrible and bad games and Ubisoft is not an exception. There is not just one Avatar but Ubisoft has also made many other bad games. Although Yes Ubisoft is known for POP and AC series but not just these.They have made many damn good games also like the games from Tom Clancy's series are damn good and very highly anticipated and hyped and games and then is Brother in Arms series.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2011)

currently in Mission 5
This Ninja never stops doing jaw-dropping stunts.....
& forgot to mention that the city looks amazing @night.....

what else u need in a hack/slash game....
cool graphics + lots of combos + fatality styles.....


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> what else u need in a hack/slash game....
> cool graphics + lots of combos + fatality styles.....


I want more. Badass characters like Nero, Dante, Kratos.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2011)

^^Nero & Dante are Gems of DMC..no other can copy them.....

but the No1 contender of brutal killing is Kratos.....
then Ryu Hayabusa in NG

there is one more candidate of upcoming game "Asuras Wrath"


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> there is one more candidate of upcoming game "Asuras Wrath"


Can't say about him for now unless we have really seen him in action and with his dialogues. So sad that the game is not coming for PC but I have hope that it would because of Capcom.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

Finally completed NB after 9.5hrs of gameplay....

Ending was awesome speciall the fight with Kanebi Ogawa(ken's father).The fight felt like Ninja Gaiden Stage with lots of swords in the ground in VS battle with full moon.....

I give this game 8/10

& guess character designers are from CAPCOM


----------



## soumo27 (May 13, 2011)

I tried this game today after seeing these posts! And it has hell lot of bugs in it. I played the first sequence so many times and could never reach a checkpoint.  The game is also lagging a lot. Any fixes??? 

By lag, I mean to say, it stutters.  Sound comes first then the actions take place.....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I tried this game today after seeing these posts! And it has hell lot of bugs in it. I played the first sequence so many times and could never reach a checkpoint.  The game is also lagging a lot. Any fixes???
> 
> By lag, I mean to say, it stutters.  Sound comes first then the actions take place.....



I haven't found any lag while playing....
may be some corrupt files in ur copy 

there is no official patch available 

the only bug I have found is it doesn't quite the game from menu I had to use taskmanager


----------



## soumo27 (May 13, 2011)

oh!! Now from where I can recover lost files! 

I use Alt+F4 to quit.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> oh!! Now from where I can recover lost files!


Get the game again.

I also use Alt+F4 to quit this game and its kinda a headache for me.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

lol, i too used alt+f4 to quit.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

Its a great bug in this game and I wonder why developer didn't released any patch fot it at all.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

it was a badly done 360 port after all.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> it was a badly done 360 port after all.


Well this is a rarity that a game ported from consoles on PC are very good at performance and specially with no bugs at all.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

well, but it wasn't even optimized for keyboard , it showed the xbox contoller keys in QTEs etc eg. - A,B,X,Y


----------



## soumo27 (May 14, 2011)

^^Yea thats one more annoying thing in the game....Especially if you're not having a controller...


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> Yea thats one more annoying thing in the game....Especially if you're not having a controller...


I only played this game because I wanted to play a game using my controller and it was fun with that.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

Am I the only one who has completed this game???


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2011)

No, u r not.

I did, I guess ethan also did. NVIDIAGeek might have done


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

Any news on sequel???


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2012)

Recently started this game as I left the game before even completing mission 1. Man the QTEs are one of the best to watch but they are just too much. I mean each and every foe can be killed with QTE. Also the boss fights are good and satisfying.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Recently started this game as I left the game before even completing mission 1. Man the QTEs are one of the best to watch but they are just too much. I mean each and every foe can be killed with QTE. Also the boss fights are good and satisfying.



yeah, QTE is the de-facto of this game


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2012)

In first mission I collected some health cell and something and a message came that I have to take two more to upgrade my health. How can I upgrade ninja vision duration ??


----------

